# Taurus 608



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

I am also thinking about buying a Taurus 608 ss 4" (if the deal with my co-worker falls apart {see ruger "used gp100 ss 4"" for details}). Does anyone have experience with the 608?


----------

